# Bedroom with dual smart tv's/set-up questions



## Bubba8Ball (Apr 26, 2014)

Alright, I have just recently started really getting into my home theatre set up and I have run into multiple issues or just more questions at every turn I make so perhaps someone here can help me or at least point me in the right direction without me having to dip into my kids college fund lol.

Here's my list of devices I have currently:
-Vizio 42" LED smart tv 3D (E420D-A0)
-LG 42" LED smart tv (42LN5700)
-Motorola DVR cable box (time warner supplied)
-Samsung cable box (time warner supplied)
-Xbox One
-Xbox 360
-Sony sound bar with wireless sub woofer (HT-260???)

Misc. gadgets/tools I have already:
*4X2 HDMI matrix switch with 1.4 & audio ports 
*3X2 HDMI matrix switch
*Logitech Harmony Smart Keyboard w/HUB (universal remote) & iPhone app
*Iogear wireless HD kit (transmitter & receiver) 2 inputs
*Actiontec MyTV wireless HD (transmitter & receiver) 1 input

High speed internet
laptop PC


My questions:
1. I have been told by several people that there is not a way to link/sync my two TV's together to be able to utilize both displays as one large display without extremely expensive video wall controllers and computer software, is this correct?
2. I have just recently been introduced to ARC (audio return channel) which both of my TV's and sound bar have along with the HDMI matrix switch (4X2) and I thought I could utilize my sound bar with both TV's and utilize the ARC function with both but I have been unsuccessful so far, any suggestions or is one tv all I will be able to use with it? 

Thanks,

8


----------

